# stupid question of the day...



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

so i have a couple off camera flashes now. And i have light stands. since i don't want to put my off camera flashes on the ground is there a adaptor or something i need so i can put them on the light stands?  i see video shooting off camera flash outside using light stands. And i wonder how they put them on the light stands.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

and yeah, i know. My ignorance on some things is astounding......  i just know flashes dont go on light stands and i want them too...


----------



## curtyoungblood (Feb 27, 2015)

You want something along these lines: Impact Umbrella Bracket with Adjustable Shoe 9101880 B H Photo


----------



## Patrice (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is a link to B&H for the flash mounting brackets - there are many different types and prices. Gives you an idea of what to look for.

Flash Umbrella Mounting Accessories B H Photo Video


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 27, 2015)

Luckily when I bought my first light stand I bought a kit and it came with the adapter.  I was kinda lost too.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 27, 2015)

You'd want a hot shoe bracket mount for flexibility and accessories.  If you simply just want to put a flash on the stand, the OEM hot shoe flash stand has a built in hole  threaded to fit most light stands.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> You'd want a hot shoe bracket mount for flexibility and accessories.  If you simply just want to put a flash on the stand, the OEM hot shoe flash stand has a built in hole  threaded to fit most light stands.


you know what? the clip that comes with the flashes does have a hole in the bottom of it and screws right on the light stand. I didnt even notice that. i was thinking hot shoe. Thanks!


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2015)

What kind of Mainer are you? Just use some duct tape and twine.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

curtyoungblood said:


> You want something along these lines: Impact Umbrella Bracket with Adjustable Shoe 9101880 B H Photo


yeah i could see how something else would come in handy too. Because just putting the flash on just gives me a flash.   The softboxes are plug in flashes so not for outside. so unless i just want a flash i will have to get something.  gonna have to think about this i am out of my knowledge zone...


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

runnah said:


> What kind of Mainer are you? Just use some duct tape and twine.


or bring a portable generator. i got one of those.... Might actually be a idea for strobes but seems a lot of crap to carry around and wont be that quiet...


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Luckily when I bought my first light stand I bought a kit and it came with the adapter.  I was kinda lost too.


i am pretty much clueless on this. just saw a video and they have outdoor flash with attachments and looks like they are running on battery. All i know. i just though "hey i want to be able to do that"


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 27, 2015)

It took me a while to figure this stuff out too, but I started with continuous lighting, so I had a bit of a head start. I've got a pair of adapters for my speedlites that can hold umbrellas. You'll figure this stuff out. Monolights have those things built in, generally.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> It took me a while to figure this stuff out too, but I started with continuous lighting, so I had a bit of a head start. I've got a pair of adapters for my speedlites that can hold umbrellas. You'll figure this stuff out. Monolights have those things built in, generally.


new at this lighting stuff. Not sure how good i will be at it. But i could find this seriously addicting.  Kind of like some people get off on post processing. Playing with lights is somewhat physical and i see it first hand. i like that . Reading up a little, see the different effects i can do. It is making me feel creative. i like that too. Lke i said i am just starting learning about it? But just playing with it is making me creative thinking like..... And while i get bored with post process and sitting in front of a computer this is entertaining as i am actually DOING it and see it right in front of me.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 27, 2015)

I started out with one speedlite.
Then a stand /umbrella kit
Then 2 more speedlights and stands, etc.
Then brollys
then antoehr speedlight for BG lighting, and a gel kits for coloring the background
Then muslin BGs (and used a blanket, spare large swaths of cloth, etc).
brollys

next up are Adorama strobes and larger modifiers
I'm holding off as long as possible.

Luckily, alot of the stuff I do can't use speedlights and modifiers. I'm still looking for a gizillion Lumen speedlight to light up the dark side of the moon.  If you come across one, point me that way.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I started out with one speedlite.
> Then a stand /umbrella kit
> Then 2 more speedlights and stands, etc.
> Then brollys
> ...


i dont know how to use any of it really LMAO

but i have three polyester backgrounds, three cotton backgrounds. Three umbrellas. four softboxes, two strobes. One hand held light. four light stands with daylight bulbs. Three other light stands the other stuff goes on. And two off camera flashes.  some reflectors and whatever those things are that cover the lights and turn it different colors  (not gels just some sort of plastic covers )what i dont have, is a studio to put it in. i have no room.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

pita unpacking it to use it. wicked fun playing with it though.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 27, 2015)

bribrius said:


> i dont know how to use any of it really LMAO
> 
> but i have three polyester backgrounds, three cotton backgrounds. Three umbrellas. four softboxes, two strobes. One hand held light. four light stands with daylight bulbs. Three other light stands the other stuff goes on. And two off camera flashes.  some reflectors and whatever those things are that cover the lights and turn it different colors  (not gels just some sort of plastic covers )what i dont have, is a studio to put it in. i have no room.



Yeah, I feel your pain.
Luckily I've been rearranging my basement slowly to use more and more room.  It really does make a difference trying to get the BG as far back as possible.  It really is a PITA.  I've become quite adept on buildup and teardown when I'm just testing stuff.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know how to use any of it really LMAO
> ...


speaking of the other thread (background wrinkles) i have had one set up in my living room since yesterday thinking if it hangs long enough the wrinkles will go away. seems to have sorta working. But my teenager just walked by and commented on the fact it is sitting there...


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 27, 2015)

My "studio" is also my indoor soccer practice area.
So .....  best to not have the studio up when the kids are around.


----------



## Ray Hines (Feb 27, 2015)

I just use one of these Kaavie Universal Swivel Hot Shoe Flash Holder Type B Amazon.co.uk Electronics from Amazon. Cheap, but work ok for me. Also have a look online for FREE Flash Gel Swatches I've got 100's I can use with a cheap adaptor.



> But my teenager just walked by and commented on the fact it is sitting there...


As if a teenager is going to talk to you


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> My "studio" is also my indoor soccer practice area.
> So .....  best to not have the studio up when the kids are around.


i have some real basic things to work on too. Noticed in some one of my kids noses looks really big. I am guessing the lens and dof? Another i had the rim light i think brighter than the key light (too close). And a few i noticed are real dark around the eyes. Face is fine, but dark around the eyes..


----------



## bribrius (Feb 27, 2015)

Ray Hines said:


> I just use one of these Kaavie Universal Swivel Hot Shoe Flash Holder Type B Amazon.co.uk Electronics from Amazon. Cheap, but work ok for me. Also have a look online for FREE Flash Gel Swatches I've got 100's I can use with a cheap adaptor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just ordered one. Not that one but similar. Like 7 dollars a forty five cents..  Good enough to hold a couple flashes and a umbrella

Thanks everyone.


----------



## WayneF (Feb 28, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Noticed in some one of my kids noses looks really big. I am guessing the lens and dof?



It is perspective due to the camera being too close.  3 or 4 feet is way too close.  Always stand back 6 feet, or better 8 feet for best portrait perspective.   Zoom in all you want, but stand back a little.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2015)

One easy way to get the camera a bit higher on a tall subject is to have the person sit down, or sit on the edge of a table or a tall bar stool, which will lower their eye level.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2015)

Spira.com -- The History of Photography As Seen Through the Spira Collection - Images


----------



## Ray Hines (Feb 28, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Thanks. Just ordered one. Not that one but similar. Like 7 dollars a forty five cents..  Good enough to hold a couple flashes and a umbrella
> 
> Thanks everyone.



It wasn't this one was it NEEWER Tri-Hot Shoe Mount Flash Bracket Umbrella Amazon.co.uk Camera Photo I had one and it fell apart when I tried to use it.


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 28, 2015)

bribrius said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I started out with one speedlite.
> ...




get Syl Arenas' book '
*Speedliter's Handbook: Learning to Craft Light with Canon Speedlites'*

*you can find them used, and save a couple bucks.    pretty much covers all usages without a lot of deep technical info.*


----------

